# Can you defend the light you wear?



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

I see a lot of brothers wearing light on their car and their person, but my question is can you defend the light that you wear. What do you mean by that Bro.Benjamin? All I am saying is this most people know what the square and compass are. Most people also know what the â€œGâ€ means in the center. However what does the blue, red, or black color in the ring for example mean? What does the screw in the square and compass mean?

An old DDGM once told me if you canâ€™t defend your light donâ€™t wear any. He also said those who know the most wear the least. I saw a guy at McDonaldâ€™s with six auto decals whom I greeted on the second he was lost. I donâ€™t know if he was clandestine or not but I do know he had lots of decals for show. Some of the older guys believe in taking light off if you cant defend it, but I donâ€™t advocate that in any form or fashion.


----------



## owls84

Brother Benjamin, I have thought about this all weekend. I personally could not defend my light. I have heard stories from some of my PHA Brothers when they talk to about "defending" the light. I would love to know what the guys know that I have talked to. I personally feel this type of lessons have been lost in time in what I know Masonry to be. Many of the guys I know are trying to find some of this type of symbolism but much of it is passed from generation to generation and not written in books that we have got our hands on. One of the many reasons I which we had stronger ties with our PHA Brothers. 

I walked in Pride of the South's Lodge room for a tour prior to a fundraising event we performed together and in the Lodge room they had a diagram of the 47th Problem of Euclid with it all worked out and you could tell there was some work being done in that room and it was an amazing feeling. The only explination I have received on this topic was a few YouTube videos I have seen and the stuff I have read on this topic. It goes back to the fact that symbolism is being taught but not allegories. I look forward to the day I can learn this stuff.


----------



## MacFie

I would really like to know what the colours and screw mean!  Looks like I'll be asking around at the lodge in a few weeks!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

i will private message you gentlemen with the answers you seek. Let their be light!

My SW just did a lecture on this topic i will see if i can find the notes taken from it.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I would appreciate some light on this as well Bro. Bruce.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs

Bro. Bruce,

I too would appreciate any light you could bestow! Thank you.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

im unsure if their is a private master mason forum, but this is better suited for such. My 
SW just called back and gave me permission to share it all while being reminded, "I did not so received it....."


----------



## johncjr60

I would like to get some info on this topic as well


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Same here, please inform on the colors and screw meaning.. Thanks


----------



## JTM

hahahaha.  it would seem everyone wants to know.

including myself.


----------



## Benton

.... I want to know too.


----------



## Jason merideth

I would love to be added to the list of folks that gets light....


----------



## rhitland

screw this me to I gotta know about the screw! 

By the way if defending the light means being able to explain the S&C with the text book answer, than I am afraid I would fail but if I am free to explain it on my own terms then I might push you into a deep rabbit hole or make you think I am wackado.


----------



## BillyWaltmon

If I'm not to late, I would like to recive said light as well. I am new to the craft and really want to learn. Only raised 09/02/10. Thank you and So Mote It Be my brother. 

Billy Waltmon; MM
Channelview, TX
C.A. Fortner Lodge # 1304


----------



## KirkMcPherson

My turn, I want on this band wagon! 

I too would like to more light into the colours and screw.


----------



## owls84

Looks like you have opened the worm hole here Brother Benjamin. 

A little history on this topic and I would like clarification from a knowledgeable Brother. When talking to my PHA Brothers, if a man is wearing a S&C ring or has an emblem on their car another Brother could challenge the Brother to "Defend his Light." A question would be asked similar to the ones here and if the Brother could not answer the question the Brother would lose his ring. I was told this is now frowned upon but some people still expect you to be able to do this. 

It is a method of teaching and giving incentive to the newly raised Brother to learn the work and more importantly learn the deeper meanings. It is also a version of recognition. If you asked me it would be fun to do even if you don't take their ring but just to walk up and be tested.


----------



## KirkMcPherson

owls84 said:


> If you asked me it would be fun to do even if you don't take their ring but just to walk up and be tested.



My wife's grandfather does this to me everytime I see.  I don't see him often since we live so far apart, but it his way making sure I keep up with my education.


----------



## rhitland

that is awesomeness!


----------



## Zack

I just can't imagine someone taking a ring off my finger.


----------



## Dave in Waco

owls84 said:


> It is a method of teaching and giving incentive to the newly raised Brother to learn the work and more importantly learn the deeper meanings. It is also a version of recognition. If you asked me it would be fun to do even if you don't take their ring but just to walk up and be tested.



I agree it, would be a fun way to keep a brother on his toes.


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Um, still waiting for further light....


----------



## koricua74

I would like to know the meanings as well, but in the meantime I've used this article http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/square-and-compasses.html to further explain the S&C to newly initiated EAs.


----------



## MacFie

Wow that page had a lot more info on it then I knew was public, but good reading anyhow.  I've been trying to find out about the colours from everyone now.  Seems to be a stumper!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Patience my brothers I will share it will all intrested. I am however still waiting on the complete lesson from my SW. I want to share it correctly and not just from what i remember.


----------



## MacFie

heck yeah sounds great man


----------



## Dave in Waco

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Patience my brothers I will share it will all intrested. I am however still waiting on the complete lesson from my SW. I want to share it correctly and not just from what i remember.



Yeah patience, how long will that take? LOL  Sorry had a flashback to a comedy skit called "Boot to the Head" and I couldn't resist.  I can appreciate you wanting to make sure you have it correct.


----------



## ChrisB

Please let me know what the screw stands for in masonry. Because I just thought it was the screw that holds the compasses together. I'm call my ddgm and ask him right now if he knows. I looked in my Masonic dictionary, one hundred one questions about freemasonry, book of Masonic symbols, catch-e- kism and I can't find an answer.


----------



## cemab4y

All Masons should ask themselves: "If being a good Mason, and living up to your obligations, were a crime, would there be enough evidence to convict myself?"


----------



## Chris_Hogg

Me too please.


----------



## mark!

I'd like to receive this light as well brother.  I originally thought this was about following our obligations and such.  I've often wondered, if I had a flat, was on the side of the road, how many vehicles with stickers on the back would pass me by.  To so many, has this become just a hangout?  A place to meet and gather?  Get a good meal?  I sure hope not.  As a young mason, I hold true to the obligation, and what I vowed to do.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

I'll be honest in that I don't understand the term "defending your light" and quite frankly, it's a phrase that bothers me a little on its face. I am very curious to understand what it means, but in an organization where we are tasked with always seeking and spreading light, being required to defend it seems a strange contradiction to me. 

Looking forward to additional information.


----------



## Brother Rashad T.

RE: Can you defend the light you wear? Wow!..Bro. Bruce, please shed some LI/G\HT on this subject.


----------



## peace out

Ashton, I have similar feelings.  "Defend Your Light."  I find the masonic journey extremely spiritual and therefore personal.  Different brothers focus on different ideas.  And while it is important to understand the tools and journey that got you where you are at, someone may be looking inward more than outward, unable to articulate well their defense, but yet desiring of displaying the marks of their fraternity.


----------



## owls84

Ashton Lawson said:


> I'll be honest in that I don't understand the term "defending your light" and quite frankly, it's a phrase that bothers me a little on its face. I am very curious to understand what it means, but in an organization where we are tasked with always seeking and spreading light, being required to defend it seems a strange contradiction to me.
> 
> Looking forward to additional information.


 
Ask Brother Golden next time you see him. He spoke of this a little at the backyard BBQ that you and Blake were at. It is really neat to hear it. I would have never thought of it.


----------



## Robert Marshall

I "share" the Light in several ways. Ring, necklace, belt buckle, truck decal... My reasons vary. First of all and most clearly evident, I feel like it's a testimony and sign to other Masons, especially older, and non-Masons alike that the Brotherhood is alive and well. Secondly and of more importance to me, I make it clear to other Masons that if the need presents itself, there is clearly someone nearby to offer any needed assistance. I hope that when a Brother or a family member of a Brother sees my Light, they recognize a friend. Whether the circumstances are dire or casual, I'm willing to drop whatever I'm doing at any time of day for someone that recognizes the symbol. Thirdly, on "defending" the Light, I've researched a great deal on the meanings of the symbology and I find it to be a very fulfilling task but, let's also remember that we are ENTITLED to received and have not, and I argue, will not receive it all anytime soon. You might find it unusual, but I'd like to point to Pseudo-Dionysius, Thomas Aquinas, and Bonaventure as well as many other Middle Age philosophers and theologians for meanings of Masonic symbology. In particular, check out their works on "Light."


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs

W.Bro. Albert Pike also wrote about these two lights in Esoterika. It's a little wordy, but I can post it here if interested. I's certainly not a defense, per se, but more an explanation. I agree with some of the other brethren, that these symbols can be applied to ourselves in many ways. Nonetheless, I would love to add additional perspectives to my own understanding, and would still like to know the meaning described by Bro. Bruce.


----------



## Wingnut

Here is one version I have in my files.  Had to dig it up...

How To Protect Your Emblem:  Authentic Masonic Test For The Wearing of Emblems

Q:  What is that?
A:  It is an emblem.

Q:  An emblem of what?
A:  Of my profesion.

Q:  What is your profession?
A:  That of a Freemason.

Q:  What is Freemasonry?
A:  Freemasonry is a beautiful system of morality, veiled in allegory and illustrated by symbols.

Q:  What are symbols?
A:  Symbols are sensible images used to express hidden meaning.

Q:  What symbols are represented on your emblem?
A:  The Square, the compasses and the Letter G.

Q:  Explain them.
A:  The square is an emblem of morality and one of the working tools of my profession.
The compasses circumscribes my actions and keeps me with bounds will all mankind.
The letter G allueds to geomerty, the fith science, but more particularly to the sacred name of the Detiy, in who I place my trust and with revernce most devoutly and humbly bow.

Q:  What are tokens?
A:  Certain freindly or brotherly grips by which one Mason my know another in the dark as well as in the light.

Q:  Have you a token?
A:  I have.

Q:  A token of what?
A:  of a M.M.

Q:  Advance (give pass grip of a M.M.) I hail.
A:  I conceal.

Q:  What do you conceal?
A:  All the secrets of Masons, in Masonry, to which this token alludes.

Q:  Brother - I greet you.
A:  Brother - It is a pleasure to know you.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Here is one version I have in my files.  Had to dig it up...



Thanks Wingnut.


----------



## Robert Marshall

Um... wingnut, enlighten me. That looks remarkably similar to the q and a. Could it be another jurisdiction's version and if so, should it be published? I'm really not sure and that's why I ask. Not trying to be a pain.


----------



## Wingnut

Longhorn1rob said:
			
		

> Um... wingnut, enlighten me. That looks remarkably similar to the q and a. Could it be another jurisdiction's version and if so, should it be published? I'm really not sure and that's why I ask. Not trying to be a pain.



Yes it is very close and is available on eBay nothing in it is not something alredy publishes by GLoT or other GL.  And doesn't violate the obligation


----------



## turtle

I would like the information as well


----------



## Blake Bowden

Could the phrase "Can you defend the light you wear" be interpreted as finding yourself worthy to be a Mason?

From what I've been told, if you were a PHA Brother who couldn't defend his "light", you were asked to remove (sometimes forcibly) your ring. I'm no expert, just passing my nyquil induced bantering....


----------



## Wingnut

Blake Bowden said:
			
		

> Could the phrase "Can you defend the light you wear" be interpreted as finding yourself worthy to be a Mason?
> 
> From what I've been told, if you were a PHA Brother who couldn't defend his "light", you were asked to remove (sometimes forcibly) your ring. I'm no expert, just passing my nyquil induced bantering....



by smiling and only using body blows?  I'd like to see that attempt be made


----------



## Robert Marshall

Wingnut said:


> by smiling and only using body blows?  I'd like to see that attempt be made


 
Hehehe. Wingnut: "Nobody better lay a finger on my S&C.":angry:


----------



## Payne

Bro. Bruce,

I too would appreciate any light you could bestow! Thank you.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Red on a Masonic ring may indicate that the wearer belongs to the Grand Lodge of Scotland. The Freemason Royal Arch is also red. Red has other symbolic meanings in Freemasonry. Red is the color of blood, and therefore has associations with war, sacrifice, heroism, charity, devotion and struggle. Red represents the heart and valor.

Black is typically associated with the Knights of Malta. It symbolizes gravity and sobriety. In the Middle Ages, it was sometimes associated with rebirth and transformation. Black also was thought to show depth of character, because it was simple and without adornment. It was only toward the end of the Middle Ages that black began to be associated with death and mourning.

Blue is associated with lodges descended from the United Grand Lodges of England. It is also considered the universal color of friendship -- an important concept for a fraternal organization. Other Masonic symbolism associated with blue includes immortality, eternity, chastity, fidelity and prudence. These values are connected with blue because it is the color of the sky and its endless reach.

The screw in a masonic ring is said to be the tie that binds us all together. Unity is a very key part of the screw without it everything will fall apart. If you think in mind set of operative masons without unity the mortar would not bind together. The masonic ring is a reminder to the initiate of his obligations to God to his family to the craft and to his self. 

It has also be said the colors of masonic rings represent the degree to which the initiate has advanced, but that is unproven.

It should also be noted here that hazing in no way part or shape is allowed as a practice. Thus the phrase "follow your conductor and fear no harm or danger." You pay your hard earned money for a masonic ring it is your property and you should not allow anyone to take it from you. Some brothers feel the need to 'try' other brothers. The meaning of this has been lost. The true meaning is to encourage the wearer of the masonic ring to continue his studies not out of fear of having his ring taken, but so that he doesn't misrepresent the craft.


----------

